# Steam Games sichern vor Win10 Clean Install



## swg1900 (2. Dezember 2015)

Hey ho zusammen,

da mein PC immer langsamer wird seitdem ich ihn habe und immer mehr Probleme auftauchen wollte ich nicht nur auf Win10 upgraden sondern ein Clean Install direkt hinterher werfen. 
Nun habe ich nicht die schnellste Internetleitung und einige größere Spiele von Steam auf meinem PC installiert (z.B. Black Ops 3 mit seinen fast 50 GB - hat 4 stunden gedauert :/). 
Nun meine Frage: wenn ich den Ordner mit den 50 GB Spieldateien einfach auf meine externe ziehe und nach dem Clean install wieder auf meinen Rechner, erkennt Steam das Spiel dann an? Oder muss ich trotzdem alles neu runterladen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## GabtC (2. Dezember 2015)

Genau, zieh dir den SteamApps-Ordner auf ein externes Laufwerk und kopier ihn nach der Neuinstallation von Windows und Steam wieder zurück. Beim ersten starten von Games muss der PC halt dir Installation oft nochmal ausführen, aber runterladen musst du es dann nicht mehr.


----------



## swg1900 (2. Dezember 2015)

Perfekt, danke.
Dann gehe ich das ganze mal am Wochenende an


----------



## Redsupp (8. Dezember 2015)

50gb in 4 Stundenn und du nennst das langsam  Ich würde davor 4 Tage brauchen (wenns gut läuft)...


----------

